# Migrating to a Mac (and Lightroom 3)



## Vautrin (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

So I've been drooling over the new macbooks and macbook airs, and I'm seriously considering taking the plunge.  

However, I've got the following problems:

1.  I'd like to migrate my lightroom catalog over from my PC.  So if I have, for instance, a folder of scanned film I want previews, keywords, modifications ot be moved over seamlessly.  I was thinking of setting up my old computer as a fileserver
2.  I have over 2TB of pictures to move -- which won't fit on a macbook
3.  So I'd like to set up a file server in my home -- which is fine.  But if I am on the go, ideally I'd like to be able to download my latest batch of scans / photos to go through and edit (all while preserving lightroom information)

Is this completely unrealistic, or does anyone have any ideas on how I can do this?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 14, 2010)

Why a MacBook Air?

First off, I'm a Mac user so it's not Mac hatred talking here.

The Air is light because there is very little in it. And you pay more for it unless they've dropped the price. I can see someone who travels a lot and is going to not keep much on it, maybe.

Since it has no built in DVD drive, you need a second computer to, in the words of Apple itself, "borrow" its drive for anything that would require one such as installing software... or you would need a external drive which adds to both weight and price.


----------



## Vautrin (Nov 14, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Why a MacBook Air?
> 
> First off, I'm a Mac user so it's not Mac hatred talking here.
> 
> ...



Well it's really cool and really small.  It also seems like it has enough power under the hood to run lightroom and maybe photoshop.  

Really the thing for me is I have a desktop, but would love a small and light computer that I could take with me.

Plus it's oh so sexy...  =D


----------



## Vinny (Nov 14, 2010)

There are ways to network your home computer to be able to get to it through the internet. I don't know if a Windows machine will talk to a Mac to be able to do it and I'm not sure if a Mac (assuming the home computer is a Mac) has software for that capability. Years ago, there was a software program "PC Anywhere" that would do that for PCs, I do hear commercials on Sirus Radio for services that will allow you to do it as well.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 14, 2010)

Mac does have something to do this kind of thing including installing the software that works with either another Mac or a PC, supposedly. Can't remember what it's called (Sharing something or rather) but I still think that for photographers, not having a DVD drive is not the best way to go.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 14, 2010)

I am guessing to be able to have the smallest, lightest and "greatest" - you need to not put in functional equipment for normal everyday use. I guess an external DVD drive would work but now you have to carry something extra. Owning anything without all the standard equipment needed seems a little strange to me but I guess Apple has a reason for it's decision.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 14, 2010)

Vinny said:


> Owning anything without all the standard equipment needed seems a little strange to me but I guess Apple has a reason for it's decision.



They probably do but it would be interesting to know if they sell much of this one.


----------



## Vautrin (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah but the way I'm thinking about it:

DVDs: never use them, I scan film and download from my cf cards -- which are usb compatible
Hard Drive: Compact flash, going to be wicked fast..  Swapping is now as fast as RAM
RAM: 4GB should be plenty
Display & graphics: Apple quality, should be nice


----------



## ironsidephoto (Nov 15, 2010)

Yep. I have both a mac desktop and laptop (27" imac and a 13" mbp), and I agree that the Air is mainly for business people who need a light, thin laptop for easy travel. A MBP is already one of the thinnest laptops you can get. A more powerful MBP is what you need, not an air. Plus, if you need to burn a disk of images for a client, you won't have to use the silly external dvd drive. It's too much trouble unless you fit the 'business and traveler' niche. Just my .02.


----------



## Vautrin (Nov 15, 2010)

Ok, assuming I go with a mac book pro instead of a mac book air, is what I want to do possible?


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 15, 2010)

Vinny said:


> There are ways to network your home computer to be able to get to it through the internet. I don't know if a Windows machine will talk to a Mac to be able to do it and I'm not sure if a Mac (assuming the home computer is a Mac) has software for that capability. Years ago, there was a software program "PC Anywhere" that would do that for PCs, I do hear commercials on Sirus Radio for services that will allow you to do it as well.


 
Windows Home Server works with OS X and I'm pretty sure that the remote connection will work too since it's internet based.

AFAIK, PCAnywhere is for dial up connections.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 15, 2010)

Vautrin said:


> Display & graphics: Apple quality, should be nice


 
You people...

All of Apple's notebooks have TN panels. They're not very good for photography. They won't calibrate right and the colors can change by shifting a few inches in your seat.


----------



## Dao (Nov 15, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> AFAIK, PCAnywhere is for dial up connections.



It works with TCP/IP network as well. But it is not as popular as before. In the PC world now, Citrix or Remote Desktop Client or VNC is more popular now.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 15, 2010)

Dao said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > AFAIK, PCAnywhere is for dial up connections.
> ...


 
We have two computers in my building that still run PCAnywhere with a dial up connection. It's really an archaic system.


----------



## Amreldeib (Nov 20, 2010)

I think you can go forMacBook is a good choice from technical point of view it is faster than MacBook air & you can use external storage for your picture.
If you can afford a 13" MacBook pro it would be very good, Higher speed than macbook there is also fire wire so that you can connect a fire wire external hard drive.

BTW you will never regret migrating to a mac


----------



## Mbnmac (Nov 21, 2010)

My question is how much do you NEED a laptop?

I ask due to having had a few macbooks over the last 8 years, the only reason I've had to replace them is due to them getting stolen.
But my iMac has never been touched, I guess it's too big to steal?

Anyway, if you DON'T need a laptop, consider the iMac, we just got a new i5, and man does it chew through editing like nothing, also the 27" screen is amazing.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 21, 2010)

Mbnmac said:


> My question is how much do you NEED a laptop?
> 
> I ask due to having had a few macbooks over the last 8 years, the only reason I've had to replace them is due to them getting stolen.
> But my iMac has never been touched, I guess it's too big to steal?
> ...



A self built PC with OSX on it is probably the cheapest and fastest option. It can be a pain thought, especially if you don't know your way around computers.


----------



## Jcampbelll (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a 13 inch MBP and I don't know why you would want anything smaller. Also the low end MBP is cheaper by $100 over the Air. I got a external display for my MBP to do editing on.


----------



## Mbnmac (Nov 21, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> Mbnmac said:
> 
> 
> > My question is how much do you NEED a laptop?
> ...



My brother keeps saying the same thing but, and this is just me and my luck, I've yet to have a home built comp last as long and as well as my current iMac (over 4 years now and still fast) That and the warranty is worth it to me.

As well as having this lovely new 27" monitor and the computer inside it, I can't do that self built


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 22, 2010)

Mbnmac said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > Mbnmac said:
> ...


 
My computer is over 2 years old with an OC'ed i7-920 that's running at 3.8ghz and running very cool with the large heatsink and fan on the CPU.

I really like my 30" HP though. I just couldn't get down with a smaller monitor setup or with using two monitors. The only time dual monitors worked for me was when I was doing music production/recording with Logic.


----------

